# Hello all . I'm new at this and need help !



## Randyfromnc (Oct 19, 2014)

I just got the old white . The white 3472 automatic milk car . lionel milk car where the little guy unloads the cans . BUT I need help hooking it up . The only type of track I have is the three rail with the red part with magnet.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

This is a duplicate post. Go back to your first post in 'Forum News, Updates and Help.' I answered your question there.

If you think this post should be in another forum ask a moderator to change it.


----------

